# Best safety glasses color for night riding



## n2dsky (Jun 10, 2007)

Any thoughts on the best color for safety glasses for night riding? I'm thinking clear, but maybe an amber/yellow color might work better with LED lights.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I wear clear. I have a pair of Smith Factors with interchangeable lenses. Came with both clear and yellow so you could pick your poison.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Clear. LEDs are very white... why would you want everything to tint yellow at night?


----------



## Tinier (Apr 13, 2006)

I wear yellow lens because I still couldn't find the clear version for my Adidas Shields locally. Its actually pretty ok, only until after you take off the glasses do you realise how yellow everything was originally.


----------



## BigBlue (Oct 10, 2005)

Clear. I have the Oakley Half Jacket with interchangeable lenses. I've never tried using yellow lenses at night before. Might have to give it a shot to see how it is. . .


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone with Led's try riding with rose or red colored glasses?


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Clear are the best option to ride on the night, with this lens arrive the 91% of the light, with the another lens arrive more less quantity of light. If you come in the bolle page (www.bolle.com) could see this data, go to "lens colors" put on up the lens and could see this data.

How example:

Clear 91%
Lemon 84%
Vermillon (pink) 42%

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

I tried clear and yellow and the yellow glasses seem to absorb a bit of light. With the clear lenses I have a much better view.


----------



## mudmojo (Dec 27, 2006)

When the sun is no longer near, my choice is clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Yuppers....I`m another advocate for clear. 

The yellows give extra pop when the lighting isn`t great, but I find they don`t let you see all the wash from your light and actually reduce what you can see at night. I save the yellow (or rose, which also do fairly well) for low light (i.e. fog or overcast days) conditions.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

Clear.


----------

